# Rockfish in the potomac, DC



## uglycroaker (Sep 24, 2007)

When do the rocks start moving up the Potomac river? Can't wait!


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

all depends on water temps. Follow them and the fish will be too!!


----------



## uglycroaker (Sep 24, 2007)

Anyone else fish the potomac river off 395 bridge or chain bridge here? I know you are out there! How soon till we get action!


----------



## bojinns (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm thinking mid march...I'm trying to follow the first spawners (shad, WP, then herring, somewhere in between comes the rocks)...I fish mainly chain bridge...cant wait


----------



## uglycroaker (Sep 24, 2007)

hey bojinns, what do u use for bait? Herring or lures??


----------



## kanvery (Sep 3, 2008)

uglycroaker,
You didn't ask me but I fish it every year. I use herring AND lures. I usually drop a line with herring and throw lures or even troll. I like renting the rowboats from Fletchers Boathouse. There is a lady there that rents boats before they open and you usually don't have to pay until you get back at the end of the day. At first I'll catch the fresh herring on shad darts or even a worm and a bobber. The catch isn't consistant but one herring usually lasts for a good amount of time. I also use chicken BREAST for catfish I've hooked into some big ones out there it's inevitable. With the chicken breast it stays on the hook better than livers and works even better. If you can leave it in the sun for half a day just to get some good stink on it that'll be great for the big catfsh. This year I'll be adding my fly rod to the mix so it should be interesting. Also, if you want a good day-hike and some fishing mied in hit the MD side of Great Falls and walk down river there's a few good spots after the first mile or so. Just hit the deep holes on the edge of the eddy's and he edge of the riffles about 1mi-3.3mi down stream. You wont be the only one there so you can ask for advice from the large/small mouth anglers there too.


----------



## uglycroaker (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks Kanvery! When do you think the rocks will start moving up the Potomac?


----------



## bojinns (Jun 26, 2008)

U-Croaker

I'm using fresh cut herring when they are running...

Kanvery..

I've havent rented a boat at fletchers yet...gonna have to give that a try this year though..I usually like just fishin at night..

fellas give me a pm when your goin...we can meet up and share techniques...


----------



## Fish On (Sep 20, 2008)

*The movement of Rocks up the Patomac*

When I lived in the area back in the early 90's the Rocks started showing up in mid February and got increasingly more abundant as the Herring began the spawn and migration out towards the Bay in March-April. I also found that as the Rocks became more active the Largemouth and Smallmouth Bass begin to get more aggressive as the spawn gets near. Hope this helps. Tight Lines :fishing:


----------



## uglycroaker (Sep 24, 2007)

cool! I usually go at nights too...but don't like going by myself! Freaky! PM when you guys go!


----------



## kanvery (Sep 3, 2008)

uglycroaker,
It all depends on how often you can get out and go fishing. As soon as the shad start to clear out a bit I'm immediatly going to start targeting the stripers. This is probably going to be around early mid to late march but there's no way to tell for sure. The more you're out the better feel you'll get for what's moving. My goal is always try to catch the first striper upriver from the key bridge....it'll never happen but dreaming is nice!


----------



## there_in_there (Apr 1, 2008)

kanvery said:


> uglycroaker,
> It all depends on how often you can get out and go fishing. As soon as the shad start to clear out a bit I'm immediatly going to start targeting the stripers. This is probably going to be around early mid to late march but there's no way to tell for sure. The more you're out the better feel you'll get for what's moving. My goal is always try to catch the first striper upriver from the key bridge....it'll never happen but dreaming is nice!


you know Mid March The striper are alread up and into the Susquehanna river the should have long been being seeing and catching them in North Va Southerern Md . Dont Know but I think mid to late Feb and Super early march would be your best bet. Soon as you hear bout herring and shad...... Its time!


----------



## bojinns (Jun 26, 2008)

I would love to share info with you all when the bite is on. I'll keep all of you posted about my spots etc.


----------



## NoVaCaster (Mar 1, 2007)

Just an FYI.......I've talked about this b4 on here,but I'll say it again.
If you park on the VA side of C-bridge,(or DC side probably also)don't leave ANYTHING visible in your car.Day or night.My buddies car (on VA side during the day)had the window shattered and stuff stolen,and none of it was even worth much,I've also talked to the Fuzz that come down there and this is a problem as others have had the same happen to them.
I would also watch your back at night,maybe have a buddy with you or something.None of this stops me from going down there though of course.
I look forward to meeting some of you down there,shad time etc.is soooon.
BTW...I've caught some big stripers down there using herring heads and a small weight casting upstream and letting it come down the river with the flow as it goes towards the bottom,you get snagged this way sometimes often,but the pay-off can be great.Good luck to all.:beer:


----------



## NoVaCaster (Mar 1, 2007)

bojinns said:


> I would love to share info with you all when the bite is on. I'll keep all of you posted about my spots etc.


So what's wrong with sharing now?He-he-heeee.


----------



## uglycroaker (Sep 24, 2007)

Like I said, I don't like going down there by myself. How far are are your spots? I don't like to walk to far. I usually just fish right next to the bridge. Any of you guys asian? =) More fun to fish with asian peeps!


----------



## bojinns (Jun 26, 2008)

gents,

i fish chain bridge usually during the day, weekdays (sneak a day off work when its not crowded, weekends are crowded) i love chainbridge..just dropping a fresh herring a letting it go with the tide...just sometimes the snags are crazy and you need to bring lots of hooks...havent fished chain bridge at night..due to fishin alone...

i fish fletchers at night but thats hit or miss for me...still searching for spots...I'm definitely going to rent a boat this year..

i also fished Haines Point sometimes..I've been lucky on some occasions...

however almost all of my fish have either been caught at fletchers/chain bridge...

u-croaker - an asian brother like myself..nice! however I fish with anyone thats has the same passion as myself...cant wait for just a glimpse of warm weather


----------



## uglycroaker (Sep 24, 2007)

I am hungry! We better have a good fishing season...with the economy this bad, I am relying on my catch for dinner!


----------



## ilovetherock (Jul 6, 2007)

now. they are here. 1 week from now its on. but you cant keep them. so i guess your eating herring for dinner?


----------



## chesapeake_kid (Oct 25, 2008)

ilovetherock said:


> now. they are here. 1 week from now its on. but you cant keep them. so i guess your eating herring for dinner?


I hear from some older people herring is good but....

Does anyone catch herring in large quantities pm me looking for alot.


----------



## uglycroaker (Sep 24, 2007)

Ilovetherock, they are here? have you caught anything? They should definitely be here within a week!


----------



## uglycroaker (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm not sure if it's legal, but you can catch hundreds of them with a net in the potomac.


----------



## uglycroaker (Sep 24, 2007)

Fished the potomac by 395 bridge last night...NO ACTION! They are not here yet! Any others have any luck?


----------



## ilovetherock (Jul 6, 2007)

uglycroaker said:


> Fished the potomac by 395 bridge last night...NO ACTION! They are not here yet! Any others have any luck?


no, not that far up. im down towards so. md. i know 2 diff. commercial boats, and they havent caught any yet BUT, 2 days ago they caught about 60lbs of herring near 1 of my local duck hunting creeks. wont be long. as sooon as we get a good 3-4 day/nights about 45 degrees they will start to trickle in. the ice is gone finally so week and half tops. good luck.


----------



## CapnJack (Feb 27, 2009)

Hello all,
Just moved to the area (3 weeks ago)and have been searching and searching for information about stipers on the Potomac and i seem to have found the right place. You guys seem to have the information that i have been looking for and am excited that they do come this far north and are on their way.
Question, does one need a lic. to fish for stripers? I was told that you do need one if you are fishing the DC waters of the Potomac? Where exactly is that "line". Can someone enlighten me?


----------



## release (Apr 11, 2005)

CapnJack said:


> Hello all,
> Just moved to the area (3 weeks ago)and have been searching and searching for information about stipers on the Potomac and i seem to have found the right place. You guys seem to have the information that i have been looking for and am excited that they do come this far north and are on their way.
> Question, does one need a lic. to fish for stripers? I was told that you do need one if you are fishing the DC waters of the Potomac? Where exactly is that "line". Can someone enlighten me?



Yep you need a DC license to fish stripers in DC area of potomac. Also slot limits on what you can take with most big ones going back, at least early in the season when the big girls are up there. Best get the license and the rule book.


----------



## CapnJack (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks Release, i guess ill just get the lic. as i am new to the area and dont know where exactly the line is and that way ill be safe. I will definatley pick up a rule book..
Anyone know the rules and ability of catching Herring on the river with say a sabiki rig and livelining them as bait for stripers, is that legal and or possible?


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Welcome aboard there Capn!  You'll do well with a VA license but will need a DC license for the waters above the WW (Woodrow Wilson Bridge) on the MD side. Once you get up around the Airport, you're definitely in DC waters. If you go to Fletchers, you're in DC as well. As for the sabiki, I've never used it for them but some folks do well with it, not sure about DC waters, again. You can definitely use a dip net and fill a bucket with herring if you walk the wall along Hains Point in DC.

Get out there and catch some feeeesh!!


----------



## Fish On (Sep 20, 2008)

I have had a couple of close calls under the Woodrow Wilson Bridge in the past. First one was myself and 2 other fisherman were minding our own business when this group of THUGS walked onto the pier we fishing on and decided we looked like pushovers and pulled a gun on us. Well to there surprise myself (I was a law enforcement officer in the past) and another gent (previous special forces survival instructor) disarmed the gunman, gave him a memory scar which he still has today I am sure, and watched the other three idiots trip over each other in the attempt to get the hell out of there in fear for their lives. The gun was thrown in the river, and the owner of the gun limped off the pier in the arms of Alexandria's Finest.

The second time a drunk Latino threw his ten speed at me and ended up getting thrown off the pier into the river. You just never know what kind of jerks you will run into around that area. Some very dangerous places around the river front in that area, be on guard, bring a friend, and carry if allowed too. That is my advice. Good Luck.


----------



## jstuparitz (Mar 6, 2009)

*stripers here yet at fletchers?*

so are the stripers at Fletcher's now? I'm hoping not to miss them this year. seem to never get the timing down.

glad I found this site. :fishing:


----------



## Wild Turkey (Mar 22, 2007)

The water temperature is currently 50 degrees (http://waterdata.usgs.gov/md/nwis/uv?01646500), my understanding is shad fishing starts up and gets good in the 51-53 degree range. The forecast is for a cold spell to come in going as low as 29 degrees Thursday night. Expect we have a little bit more to wait.


----------



## release (Apr 11, 2005)

Capt Jack

You can catch herring on a zabiki rig (though you need to take some of the hooks off since it has more than two hooks. You can catch rockfish on the live herring, or if there are not enough herring around you can cut them up to stretch your bait farther.


----------



## CapnJack (Feb 27, 2009)

Thank you Release, i appreciate the usefull info. 
I figured i would poke around to see if i can get some local info and called Fletchers boat house today. Wanted to see if their boats were in the water yet and or if any fish had showed up. Said no activity yet and it should warm up and the boats should go in the water next week if all goes well. Very very friendly and and had a lot of helpfull info. Shouldn't be much longer...


----------



## uglycroaker (Sep 24, 2007)

Put the rod in the water last night and still no action! Any one have any luck yet? They should be here any day now!


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

They are probably a week or two away. Sibiki's have to be two hooks. More than two hooks are illegal in DC waters. Once the white perch move in, you will get them two at a time.

Correct me if I am wrong, but don't you need the DC license between both 495 bridges even on the Virginia side?


----------



## uglycroaker (Sep 24, 2007)

Ok...are they here yet??? Come on people...share your reports!


----------



## CapnJack (Feb 27, 2009)

Spent the afternoon walking and casting the river today near little falls, couldn't ask for better weather, at least i got a good hike and some sunshine, man, i am done with this cold!. Quite a few people out there but no action as far as i can see yet.


----------



## ilovetherock (Jul 6, 2007)

uglycroaker said:


> Ok...are they here yet??? Come on people...share your reports!


some are hear but the big run should start next week or 2. my commercial buddies have been catching herring and alwives, and i know a few discharges that are holding 30+lb stripers. i fished last night in marsh hall and caught a few big cats, but no stripers... yet. typically its the last week of march/1st week of april when our stretch of the potomac loads up with them. weve had funny weather, and the fish are scattered and deep. wont be long fish every day the tide/wind/temp are good and you have fresh bait and youll catch em. good luck.


----------



## ilovetherock (Jul 6, 2007)

CapnJack said:


> couldn't ask for better weather, at least i got a good hike and some sunshine, man, i am done with this cold!.


it was a nice day, but dont say your done with the cold yet. looks like many 30 degree nights coming up and thats no good. if we had 3 days of 60+ with the nights no lower than 40/45 it would help us ALOT. looks like mid next week for more nice weather....


----------



## ilovetherock (Jul 6, 2007)

the cold is slowing us down, but there are still fish to be caught. look further south, and they are deep. know of a few caught, and caught 1 small one last night. 1 19lb catfish and a huge 43" long, 41lb blue cat. will try again wednesday.

looks like this friday thru the following 9-10 days will be the big run around here. fish on.


----------



## Sturgeon (Dec 2, 2008)

*This Sunday?*

All this talk about "we're close....1 or 2 weeks away....b4 it really heats up" is making me go stir crazy. I already have a bad case of cabin fever.

Anyone fishing this Sunday? I'm Asian and fishoholic and would love to tag along with someone. I live in Fairfax. I also have a kayak.

Tight lines,
Alan


----------

